# iGen4500 no spark issue



## arce.eric92 (Nov 2, 2021)

Just purchased a used Westinghouse iGen4500 from an auction site. Looks like it had been tipped over at some point. I have replaced the battery, spark plug, and ignition coil. Checked to make sure wiring was all hooked up. Still no spark. Overload light also comes on when trying to crank by Auto Start.

I am a novice when it comes to generators, so not sure what else I should be checking.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Check to make sure there are no issues with the switch. I've seen bad switches cause no-spark conditions.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

arce.eric92 said:


> Just purchased a used Westinghouse iGen4500 from an auction site. Looks like it had been tipped over at some point. I have replaced the battery, spark plug, and ignition coil. Checked to make sure wiring was all hooked up. Still no spark. Overload light also comes on when trying to crank by Auto Start.
> 
> I am a novice when it comes to generators, so not sure what else I should be checking.


make sure you are full of engine oil first to the mark.
disconnect the low oil switch.
and use a spark tester to see if you have spark.


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Oct 23, 2021)

How many hours on the unit via its hour meter?

There are some steps to run through if the unit was tipped over while full of oil (something the manuals say to never allow to happen) ... note that you've done some of these, and maybe all by now:

1. Remove/replace air filter. If its saturated with oil it is no longer usable so replace with new filter.
2. Remove/replace spark plug, drape a rag over the plug hole and crank engine (with pull cord) for a second or two (expels any oil/fuel that may be in the cylinder).
3. Complete oil change. after draining oil, check for fuel mixed in with it (possibly verifies the tipped over state).
4. replace all fuel, r/r fuel filters and such.

Given that the history isn't known, this gets these minimums back to a known state. There may be other such steps for a tipover scenario, but that's what comes to mind for me.

If no luck now, then you have to diagnose ignition problems and such with:

calls to westinghouse tech support, if any available
all user and service manuals for the genny model (or similar/competing models)
input your model into web searches for such diag procedures
youtube videos

Finally, if giving up on this unit, consider buying the same exact model new, and then part this one out to keep the new one running ... best (and only) way to "recycle" it yourself.










Hope this helps ...


----------



## ronskal (Feb 18, 2021)

I bought the same IGen 4500 unit last February, really liked all the design/features etc. Unfortunately during our Texas blackout it failed after 2 hours- I eventually returned it to Home Depot for refund. Still really liked the unit.

But after it failed I furiously troubleshot it since it was zero out and figured what the heck. Mine also had lost the spark or was very weak initially. I replaced the OEM Torch brand plug (not a great reputation) with an NGK- no joy. Tore the unit apart on RH side (facing front panel) and found a loose ground wire bolt on chassis with 2 ground lugs- one going to the low oil shutoff and one going forward into not sure where. Fixed ground issue but still no-go. Also metered-out coil which was good but eventually replaced coil (cheap), still would not start. 

All this to say I believe my unit and yours have a failed Ignition Control Module, I read they are known to fail. Mine possibly failed from the loose ground- which you should look for also. The bolt was jammed in cross-threaded and not seated. Crappy assembly practices in the Vietnam shop, even though it looked well put together otherwise.

Good Luck, I would have kept mine but warranty service would have taken months in my area and HD has a 30 day return policy so I did that.


----------



## Berubixcube (7 mo ago)

arce.eric92 said:


> Just purchased a used Westinghouse iGen4500 from an auction site. Looks like it had been tipped over at some point. I have replaced the battery, spark plug, and ignition coil. Checked to make sure wiring was all hooked up. Still no spark. Overload light also comes on when trying to crank by Auto Start.
> 
> I am a novice when it comes to generators, so not sure what else I should be checking.


HEY IM HAVING EXACT SAME ISSUE DID YOUHAPPEN TO FIGURE IT OUT? I replaced coil plug and even tried disconnecting the oil switch still nothing.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Welcome, Is your unit out of warranty? How many hours on it? Did you read post#5, possibly ICM issue due to the loose ground connection?


----------



## Berubixcube (7 mo ago)

Dutchy491 said:


> Welcome, Is your unit out of warranty? How many hours on it? Did you read post#5, possibly ICM issue due to the loose ground connection?


Appreciate the response, I’ve tried googling the part number for the ICM and I’m having no luck with that either.


----------



## philtarget (1 mo ago)

arce.eric92 said:


> Just purchased a used Westinghouse iGen4500 from an auction site. Looks like it had been tipped over at some point. I have replaced the battery, spark plug, and ignition coil. Checked to make sure wiring was all hooked up. Still no spark. Overload light also comes on when trying to crank by Auto Start.
> 
> I am a novice when it comes to generators, so not sure what else I should be checking.


Tci module farts out ,replaced mine twice already , its the module with 3 small lights located front control panel , 12 bucks from westinghouse , suggest buying 2 of them


----------



## Jeepguy (1 mo ago)

arce.eric92 said:


> Just purchased a used Westinghouse iGen4500 from an auction site. Looks like it had been tipped over at some point. I have replaced the battery, spark plug, and ignition coil. Checked to make sure wiring was all hooked up. Still no spark. Overload light also comes on when trying to crank by Auto Start.
> 
> I am a novice when it comes to generators, so not sure what else I should be checking.


Mine has the same symptoms and doing the same thing. Did you ever get yours running?


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

Jeepguy said:


> Mine has the same symptoms and doing the same thing.


The T.C.I. module mentioned in the post above yours is the likely culprit.


----------



## Columbotrek (11 mo ago)

I miss the days when small engines used a magneto to fire the spark. Seems those always worked. Killed the engine by shutting off fuel or by grounding the spark plug with the metal lever provided for such a task.


----------

